# Maj. Raymond Ruckpaul -August 29, 2007



## RHFC_piper (29 Aug 2007)

*Canadian ISAF member found dead in Kabul barracks*
Article Link



> A Canadian member of the International Security Assistance Force has been found dead in his barracks room in Afghanistan.
> 
> The soldier, who has not yet been named, was found dead in his room in Kabul at about 7:30 a.m. today. He had succumbed to a gunshot wound.
> 
> ...


Link may be updated.
__________________________________________________________

I am confused by this... I hope more info is released soon.
but either way;  RIP Soldier.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Aug 2007)

CBC article posted under fair dealings, etc.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/08/29/kabul-soldier.html



> Canadian soldier dies of gunshot wound in Kabul
> Last Updated: Wednesday, August 29, 2007 | 7:42 AM ET
> The Canadian Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Red 6 (29 Aug 2007)

My condolences to his family.


----------



## karl28 (29 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## Haggis (29 Aug 2007)

Open speculation as to the cause of death is bad.  It only attracts unwanted attention to *Army.ca*.

Nonetheless, this member is just as dead as if he had been shot by a Taliban or killed by an IED and he died just as far away from home, in the service of Canada. 

That is what is important to remember at this point.

RIP soldier.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2007)

Haggis is BANG on - fallen in service, is fallen in service.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Aug 2007)

RIP to the fallen, and may his family and comrades be comforted in this, their time of grief.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2007)

Here's what the CF is saying:

*One Canadian Soldier Dies in Afghanistan*
CEFCOM / COMFEC NR–07.037 - August 29, 2007
English - http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2438
Français - http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_f.asp?id=2438

OTTAWA - A Canadian Forces member serving with the International Security Assistance Force Headquarters (ISAF HQ) in Kabul, Afghanistan succumbed to a gunshot wound shortly after 7:30 a.m. Kabul time despite efforts by ISAF medical personnel to save him. The member had been found significantly injured in his room at approximately 6:30 a.m.

No further details are available regarding the circumstances surrounding this incident, although enemy action has been ruled out, as the incident occurred within the secure confines of the ISAF HQ perimeter in Kabul. The matter is under investigation by ISAF authorities and the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service.

The name of the deceased soldier is being temporarily withheld at the request of the family.

The thoughts and prayers of the men and women of the Canadian Forces go out to the family and friends of the deceased.

-30-


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Aug 2007)

Sad, condolences to family and friends.


----------



## 29CARR (29 Aug 2007)

Rest in Peace soldier.  I pray for you, the strength of your comrades who remain, and for your grieving family and friends.  Thank you for the work you have done to help Afghans and Canadians.


----------



## Rocketryan (29 Aug 2007)

Rest in Peace Soldier 
My condolences to family and friends


----------



## Highland Laddie (29 Aug 2007)

Rest in Peace Soldier 
My thoughts are with the family and the soldier's coworkers. A difficult situation to deal with.


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2007)

At ease soldier, your duty is done - Rest, we'll take it from here...

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!

My condolences to the member's family, friends & comrades


----------



## forcerecon85 (29 Aug 2007)

RIP. So sad it happened in the compound, but we'll have to wait and see what happened. You've served your country, and nobody can ask more then that   

Thousands will support you and your family along the Highway of Heroes on top of all the support our military will provide.


----------



## R.O.S (29 Aug 2007)

This is sad. RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## Brockvegas (29 Aug 2007)

Beannachd Dia dhuit


----------



## ark (30 Aug 2007)

RIP soldier


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Aug 2007)

RIP.

Regardless of the Circumstance, its Tragic nonetheless...

Strength to his Family and freinds during this difficult time.


----------



## beach_bum (30 Aug 2007)

RIP   

Condolances to friends and family of the soldier.


----------



## KevinB (30 Aug 2007)

RIP


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2007)

Stand down, Ray....RIP brother.     

We lost a good man. 

G2G


_*edited after friend's name was released* _


----------



## medaid (30 Aug 2007)

RIP soldier.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Aug 2007)

This is rough news.

Wes


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Aug 2007)

RIP Troop :cdnsalute:


----------



## dapaterson (30 Aug 2007)

CTV news is reporting that the CF have released the name of the individual.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070830/canadian_soldier_070830/20070830?hub=TopStories



> Canadian Forces name soldier who died in Kabul
> Updated Thu. Aug. 30 2007 11:46 AM ET
> 
> Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Aug 2007)

DND NEWS RELEASE

News Release
Name of Deceased Canadian Soldier Released
CEFCOM NR–07.038 - August 30, 2007

OTTAWA – The name of the Canadian soldier who lost his life on August 29 in Kabul, Afghanistan is as follows: 

Major Raymond Ruckpaul, an armoured officer based at the NATO Allied Land Component Command Headquarters in Heidelberg, Germany who was serving in Kabul, Afghanistan with the International Security Assistance Force Headquarters (ISAF HQ). 
Major Ruckpaul was found significantly injured within the confines of the ISAF HQ in Kabul and later died of his injuries. The matter is under investigation by ISAF authorities and the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service.


----------



## mudrecceman (30 Aug 2007)

RIP Sir...my condolences to his Regimental Family, family and loved ones.

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Aug 2007)

This sucks.  A young Captain Ruckpaul was a loaner officer to 4 CER from the 8CH(PL).  He was troop commander of the Armoured Engineer Troop in 41 Fd Sqn in Vukovar '92.  He showed a few Engineer officers that it was perfectly okay for them to help bust track on the heavies when required, and the troops all thought he was a great guy.....RIP Hulkster (inside joke).


----------



## armoured recce man (30 Aug 2007)

Another fine man that will be missed by is family condolences to them and all the armoured corp family.

RIP soldier


----------



## mover1 (30 Aug 2007)

He was the course officer in Gagetown circa 1990.  I was pretty shocked to hear it. Fond memories for sure.
I do belive he is the one that coined me as "Sleaze"


----------



## BernDawg (30 Aug 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (30 Aug 2007)

Terrible news.

Of course, I knew the Major, as did many in the Corps.

Godspeed, sir.

RIP, and be assured that you will not be forgotten.


----------



## R933ex (30 Aug 2007)

RIP Sir


----------



## Loachman (30 Aug 2007)

He was in LFCA HQ for a while, too, for part of my time there.

Crap.


----------



## Jungle (30 Aug 2007)

I met Maj Ruckpaul in Europe last year; good Man !!

Rest In Peace, Sir !!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2007)

Damn.

Bye Ray.  :'(


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Aug 2007)

I also served with Ray. A fine Officer and human being. RIP.


----------



## devil39 (31 Aug 2007)

My condolences to his family and friends.

Ray was as fine a soldier as I have ever had the pleasure of working with.  What a loss.  Sad days.

RIP Brother.


----------



## manhole (31 Aug 2007)

our condolences to his family and friends.......


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (2 Sep 2007)

another loss  we will regret but vherish the memories of him
best wishes to his family


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Sep 2007)

RIP Ray.  You were a fine officer, and you will be missed by all who ever worked with you.

Dave


----------



## PattiM (2 Sep 2007)

The Major traveled the Highway of Heroes today. Those who turn out in Northumberland County had only two hours notice before the plane landed in Trenton but we managed to turn out a respectable show of support for him. I just hope further west they were able to also respond rapidly and show their support to the family.


----------



## P-PLATOON (2 Sep 2007)

RIP, Sir


----------



## turretmonster (7 Sep 2007)

Ray was one of the good guys. I worked with him at Tac Sch for a number of years and considered him a role model and a friend. I wish I could be at the funeral tomorrow.
God speed Ray, you will be missed.

TM


----------



## Loachman (7 Sep 2007)

PattiM said:
			
		

> The Major traveled the Highway of Heroes today. Those who turn out in Northumberland County had only two hours notice before the plane landed in Trenton but we managed to turn out a respectable show of support for him. I just hope further west they were able to also respond rapidly and show their support to the family.



We flew the CDS to Trenton from Buttonville and back. He wanted to see the bridges on the return trip, and also run with the convoy for a bit.

Most bridges that we passed had people on them. Numbers varied with proximity to towns. Given that it was the middle of a long weekend, I'd say that the numbers were quite respectable. I've no idea how many were on the bridges closer to Toronto as we were well ahead of the convoy by then and people hadn't begun to gather.

Funeral's in Hamilton tomorrow at 1000, ﻿Church of the Ascension, 64 Forest Avenue.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Sep 2007)

The NIS have concluded their investigation into Maj Ruckpaul's death.  The press release is available at:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2463


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2007)

It always sucks to lose a loved one, but this (can't believe it's possible) sucks even worse than usual....

Again, renewed condolences to family, colleagues and friends - we continue mourn with you.  Please don't be afraid to look for help if you need it to help deal with this kind of complicated grief.  My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Haggis (24 Sep 2007)

It doesn't matter how he died.  He died in the service of Canada.  Full stop.

RIP still, major.


----------



## GAP (24 Sep 2007)

Condolances


----------



## Babbling Brooks (24 Sep 2007)

> It doesn't matter how he died.  He died in the service of Canada.  Full stop.



Haggis, I appreciate the sentiment, and agree that Maj Ruckpaul's service should be honoured and remembered.   

But it _does_ matter how he died, in terms of shaking people awake to the issue of depression in the CF.  I've been touched by three suicides of CF members, one of which was someone very close to me and my family.  There are a good many bright and capable people in the CF who have issues with depression, and I'm not sure there's a strong enough system in place to keep them from slipping through the cracks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2007)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> But it _does_ matter how he died, in terms of shaking people awake to the issue of depression in the CF.  I've been touched by three suicides of CF members, one of which was someone very close to me and my family.  There are a good many bright and capable people in the CF who have issues with depression, and I'm not sure there's a strong enough system in place to keep them from slipping through the cracks.



Very good point BB - +100.  

Sounds like the CF reflects society as a whole re:  depression as a silent sapper of energy, productivity and, in some cases, lives.  It's not ALWAYS a case of, "c'mon, just pull yourself up by your bootstraps" or "a lack of motivation" -- clinical depression is a potentially fatal mental illness.


----------



## TripFlar3 (24 Sep 2007)

Canadian soldier died by suicide in Kabul, say military police

THE CANADIAN PRESS

OTTAWA - The death of a Canadian soldier in Kabul last month has been deemed a suicide by military police. 

Maj. Raymond Ruckpaul, 42 died Aug. 29. The Forces' National Investigative Service says the evidence was analyzed by military police and officials with Ontario's chief coroner, which conducts autopsies on all soldiers killed overseas. 

Ruckpaul was discovered in his living quarters at a secure compound in NATO headquarters in Kabul suffering from a gunshot wound. 

The Hamilton, Ont., native died about an hour later. 

After the incident those who knew Ruckpaul said suicide would have been totally out of character. 



http://www.mytelus.com/ncp_news/article.en.do?pn=canada&articleID=2759745


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Sep 2007)

Unfortunately I've seen this too often in my career. Usually those who do this don't give much indication that they are suffering...thus they don't get the help they need before it's too late. It's up to all of us to be vigilante of our comrades and be brave enough to intervene if needs be when we see the signs. The courses offered by the social workers for suicide prevention are excellent in helping people to understand what each of us can do and ask when we suspect someone is suffering.
again RIP Ray...you will be missed by this community.


----------



## Haggis (24 Sep 2007)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> Haggis, I appreciate the sentiment, and agree that Maj Ruckpaul's service should be honoured and remembered.
> 
> But it _does_ matter how he died, in terms of shaking people awake to the issue of depression in the CF.  I've been touched by three suicides of CF members, one of which was someone very close to me and my family.  There are a good many bright and capable people in the CF who have issues with depression, and I'm not sure there's a strong enough system in place to keep them from slipping through the cracks.



The internet and the typed word sometimes doesn't allow a statement to be seen in the intended context.

If you look back at some of the earlier posts in this thread, you'll see an almost morbid trolling for the details of Maj Ruckpaul's death.  My point was that regardless of the cause of death, he died a long way from home in the service of his country.  And he is just as dead as his 69 fallen comrades from Afghanistan.

FYI I, too, have been touched personally by CF and civilian suicides.  As a consequence I beleive that this forum is not the place for open and public speculation on why he did it.  However discussions of preventing a recurence are most welcome.


----------



## Reccesoldier (24 Sep 2007)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> Haggis, I appreciate the sentiment, and agree that Maj Ruckpaul's service should be honoured and remembered.
> 
> But it _does_ matter how he died, in terms of shaking people awake to the issue of depression in the CF.  I've been touched by three suicides of CF members, one of which was someone very close to me and my family.  There are a good many bright and capable people in the CF who have issues with depression, and I'm not sure there's a strong enough system in place to keep them from slipping through the cracks.



Way, way too many go down that road.


----------



## Franko (25 Sep 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> Way, way too many go down that road.



Amen to that brother....

Regards


----------



## 3VP Highlander (12 Oct 2007)

I knew Ray and he was a good man who will be missed.


----------

